# Solving the Spark Plug Boot Issue and Denso IK22 Plugs



## jmlo96 (May 2, 2015)

I decided to try the *Denso IK22-5310* iridium spark plugs in my 2014 1.4t Cruze. Another member and a guy I know had recommended I try these plugs. My only issue was that my Dad ripped one of my spark plug boots when I changed to the NGK BKR7E Copper spark plugs a few months ago. Luckily, it held off for a few months; however, I did not want to have issues going into fall/winter.

My solution to the problem was to search for another spark plug boot that could be rigged to fit, since none are available specifically for the Cruze (at least without buying an entire coil.) The part I used was from Advanced Auto Parts, *Carquest Boot number 35-7007*. I can't take all the credit for this, since I saw the idea for using another boot in a past thread. In order to make this boot work, I cut the top of the boot off with a sharp blade box cutter to make it the same length as the OE boot. With the boot cut to length, I used the internals from the original GM boot. The only caveat is that I'm not sure if/how this could work if the factory internals needed replaced as well. 

Anyway, back to the Denso plugs. With the boot issue out of the way, I could install my new spark plugs. I purchased the new spark plugs from Advanced auto parts as well. I gapped the plugs at the stock .028" gap. After driving the car in 90 degree weather with the AC on, I can assure everyone that these work as good as the NGK BKR7E copper plugs, if not better. I was really impressed by how well the car responded in the low end again, and how smooth the car accelerated. I can also for certain say these plugs worked TONS better than the factory AC Delco plugs ever did. So far I'm really happy with the switch, and I will be even happier if I can just leave these plugs in the Cruze for the 60k recommended in the owners manual.

Hope this helps!


----------

